# AM Meta V4 mit 350R Marzocchi Gabel



## KRAFTfahrer (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo, bin neu hier und deshalb erstmal ein kräftiges .
Ich bin kurz davor mir ein Meta zu bestellen. Da die Kriegskasse relativ leer ist, steht nur die Version mit der Zocchi 350R Gabel oder die Variante mit RockShock Yari Gabel zur Auswahl.

Ich bin nicht abgeneigt von einer reinen Stahlfedergabel. Vor- und Nachteile sind mir bekannt. Es gibt im Netz leider keine brauchbaren Erfahrungsberichte über die 350R. Wer fährt die Gabel und kann was dazu sagen? Und was taugt die Yari von RockShock? Eine gute Stahlfedergabel wäre mir lieber als ne billige Version der Pike etc. Es sei denn, die Yari rennt gut und lässt sich halbwegs brauchbar justieren und säuft nicht ab.

Bin mir auch nicht sicher wie die 350R mit meinem 72 KG harmoniert. Gewichtsabstimmung ist ja fast nur über die Feder machbar. Aber bei Marzocchi hab ich keine Ausstauschfedern gefunden.

Bin dankbar für jede kleine Hilfe die mir die Entscheidung vereinfacht. Bis dahin....THX


----------



## sevens4 (17. Mai 2016)

sind ja auch Luftgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KRAFTfahrer (25. Mai 2016)

So einfach ist es nicht. Die Zocchi ist ne reine Stahlfedergabel. OK, die Gabel bietet die Möglichkeit über ne kleine Vorkammer Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Das lässt sich nicht mit der Yari vergleichen. Egal, werde wohl ne 350 cr/ncr montieren.


----------

